# kill me



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

X gf is with some dude i f*cking hate and is f*cking him. this sucks, even though im doing the same thing. it hurts.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hate to tell you this, but Karma's a *BITCH!*


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ok. Just let me grab my baseball bat, hold still while I swing...

seriously man, talk to ur current GF and makes some giggles, get laid.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Filo said:


> Ok. Just let me grab my baseball bat, hold still while I swing...
> seriously man, talk to ur current GF and makes some giggles, get laid.
> [snapback]819067[/snapback]​


^^^^agree.. fill the void with your current one and lay it like its bricks!!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

damn shouldnt have f-cked around. serves you right.

- NEVER BE UN-FAITHFUL TO A LADY... EVER.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> damn shouldnt have f-cked around. serves you right.
> 
> - NEVER BE UN-FAITHFUL TO A LADY... EVER.
> 
> ...


*SLAP* shutup ya mormon! Dont hate the playa hate da GAME!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> damn shouldnt have f-cked around. serves you right.
> 
> - NEVER BE UN-FAITHFUL TO A LADY... EVER.
> 
> ...


yeah shut up wasnt unfaithful slut!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

WTF FILO









even if i was not religious id still hold true to that.

the f-ck is your problem... bitch ass


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> *SLAP* shutup ya mormon! Dont hate the playa hate da GAME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im just gonna hate on you for staying that stupid tired out phrase.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> WTF FILO
> 
> 
> 
> ...










whats ur skank ass diong back anyhow lol


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ozhp you saidd this...


> even though im doing the same thing.


so chill


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

no sh*t but it still sucks, u chill f*cker. i said kill me not tell me to chill ass clown


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

piss off maing im out.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

testosterone levels are off the chart in this thread....

hey there is always the best drugs that is both the SAVIOR and the MAKER of all your problems---Alcohol.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Filo said:


> testosterone levels are off the chart in this thread....












BACK TO TOPIC!!!!


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> Hate to tell you this, but Karma's a *BITCH!*:laugh:
> [snapback]819064[/snapback]​


Very true.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> testosterone levels are off the chart in this thread....
> 
> hey there is always the best drugs that is both the SAVIOR and the MAKER of all your problems---Alcohol.
> [snapback]819110[/snapback]​


Alcohol is NOT a drug! Alcohol is a liquid that you drink that will either bring bliss and joy or chaos and mayhem, but its no drug.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

who cares......your nailing a new chick now


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Exaclty!!
Just do another girl and imagine your doing her or something! Jesus, get ahold of yourself!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Did I fuckin miss something here or did he say his EX GIRLFRIEND!!!!. Well gee fuckin whiz, to me that means that they broke up, found other people and now are f*cking those people. In that correct order. Whats with this Karma and unfaithful bullshit posts.

Anyway same thing happened to me. No matter how hard you prepare yourself for the inevitable its gonna sting no matter how much you get laid. Especially if you were with that person for a long time and the severance of emotion takes a couple of years.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Who the hell cares much less why should you even care?! Your the one going around the forum calling her a bitch talking sh*t about her. Now your bitching that she found someone else and is f*cking them when your doing the same? Let it go man.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah well my ex-girlfriend of about a year and a half is a cokehead now. Do I feel bad? NO! I LAUGH MY ASS OFF.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you tired of whining to everyone about your girl problems yet - what are you, on the rag or something ? It's really getting old

If you got girl problems I feel bad for you son - I got 99 problems, but a bitch ain't one !


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

ozhp said:


> X gf is with some dude i f*cking hate and is f*cking him. this sucks, even though im doing the same thing. it hurts.
> [snapback]819062[/snapback]​


You shouldve left her before she starting F-ing someone else! 
But I will kill you of you want.....let me know how you want to go!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Could be worse, my ex girlfriend started f*cking some dude I hate while we were still dating









Man up buddy, your options are to either deal with it because women will be a headache until the day you die, or go gay. Don't dilude yourself into thinking otherwise


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Now matter how you feel about breaking up with your girlfriend, it always tears your heart out to know they're having sex with some guy. It's a mix of jealously, resentment, and a lingering sense of 'ownership'.

Try not to think about it, and just concentrate on your own affairs.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

1st of all yes i bitch a lot about this but 1 out of 10 people tell me to shut up and the rest give good advice so i dont give a f*ck what u say. and im bored and id rather tell people i dont know how i feel than my friends bec they would laugh in my face.... thus there not true friends but wtf u need some people in ur life.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ozhp said:


> 1st of all yes i bitch a lot about this but 1 out of 10 people tell me to shut up and the rest give good advice so i dont give a f*ck what u say. and im bored and id rather tell people i dont know how i feel than my friends bec they would laugh in my face.... thus there not true friends but wtf u need some people in ur life.
> [snapback]819417[/snapback]​


yup, your friends would be right to laugh in your face.. I would too


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i know they would and i know im bitching, but some people help so i post.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

jewelz ur just another one of those ***'s who quote scareface and try to act hard. i bet your a f*cking p*ssy in real life.

COLTS SUCK.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol









what the hell is "scareface" ?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

- E


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude shes your ex shes going to bang alot of other dudes get over it.. just think you hit it before the doochbag shes with now..

if she not too busy giving her new BF oral treats she probably noticed that you have a new woman and most likely hates her just as much..


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

true


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> damn shouldnt have f-cked around. serves you right.
> 
> - NEVER BE UN-FAITHFUL TO A LADY... EVER.
> 
> ...


You are so rigtheous... you would make a great knight...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...










this dude is getting mad lol


----------



## 3redbelly (Dec 27, 2004)

she is a bitch


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ozhp said:


> jewelz ur just another one of those ***'s who quote scareface and try to act hard. i bet your a f*cking p*ssy in real life.
> 
> COLTS SUCK.
> [snapback]819439[/snapback]​


Before you start acting all hard ass yourself, why dont you take a step back and see it for what its really worth. Jewelz was joking. Stop taking sh*t so seriously. Its the internet. Your friends are a reflection of you. If none of them can understand and feel for you for what your going through, perhaps its time to reconsider those "friends."


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Before you start acting all hard ass yourself, why dont you take a step back and see it for what its really worth. Jewelz was joking. Stop taking sh*t so seriously. Its the internet. Your friends are a reflection of you. If none of them can understand and feel for you for what your going through, perhaps its time to reconsider those "friends."
> [snapback]819728[/snapback]​


lol you sound like a school teacher breaking up a fight between two five year olds 
...

LOL


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> You shouldve left her before she starting F-ing someone else!
> [snapback]819405[/snapback]​


 Good advice. You want the cold hard truth: Until you meet a nice girl with nice parents, you're better off not remaining exclusive. Who the hell needs the pain of attachment and the traumatic aftermath of your ex bangin somebody else. Of course girls, most of whom change their mind constantly, are going to give you the wrong advice, since most of their needs are unconscious and unexplainable. What they really seek out though is someone who seems inaccessible and has confidence. Any guy will tell you that when he's hurting, not getting laid, and looking to meet someone, he has little luck. Any guy will also tell you that when he's seeing 2 or 3 different girls, he meets even more who are interested. A lot of guys have to do this, since so many girls are unstable. Seriously, how many hot girls do you know under the age of 30 that have remained stable and haven't seriously fucked over a few guys?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ozhp said:


> X gf is with some dude i f*cking hate and is f*cking him. this sucks, even though im doing the same thing. it hurts.
> [snapback]819062[/snapback]​


only person to blame is your self, your probably in your teens or twenties, so why the hell care with the selection that is out thier?? your gonna tell me that one dam chick is making you loose sleep? you should be on the phone with her fine ass cousin that lives across town.. cmon now, i cant take your stick and show you how to play ball :cough: not saying i would if i could but you get the point.. thier is not one reason in this world you should be this upset over one chick at your age. might be a bit harsh but at that age i was known for saying "i got ten just like you" when ever a chick so much as gave me or even looked like she was about to give me sh*t..







call me what you want, but there is so little time, have fun, love them all the same, and some where in the middle pick out the one that refuses to give you head unless its your birthday and marry her.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ozhp said:


> no sh*t but it still sucks, u chill f*cker. i said kill me not tell me to chill ass clown
> [snapback]819098[/snapback]​


You're a f*cking c*nt rag that bleeds all over the P-Fury lounge about your girl troubles. Go slit your wrists, you attention whore.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> You're a f*cking c*nt rag that bleeds all over the P-Fury lounge about your girl troubles. Go slit your wrists, you attention whore.
> [snapback]820422[/snapback]​


Just remember go up the road not across the street.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Just remember go up the road not across the street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up the BLOCK, Karen.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Up the BLOCK, Karen.:rasp:
> [snapback]820436[/snapback]​


Up the block? Who goes up the block?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> You are so rigtheous... you would make a great knight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its fuckheads such as your self that give males bad names..

Cheaters need to die.


----------

